# Two Malt Fluffs, need a home **UPDATE** pg 1



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Two sisters, in RI, three years of age - they are on petfinders. A friend called me telling me about them. I cannot have any more fluffs - 

Just wanted to give you the heads-up

I could foster, but I cannot adopt (wait, wait, wait - That's what happened in Lucy-Lu's case) yikes.

Look at Lucy now - sleeping in my bed, not a care in the world. The way life should be for a fluff. :wub:

*I did it - I put in an application. *

*My heart says yes, yes, yes - we have the room, the help and the finances - one problem, I sort of have a really bad foot - as in, maybe I’ll lose it - so, if you think of it, please keep me in your thoughts - just until I triumph this "hump" -*

*No pity, I have no time for that - I have much to accomplish in my life. I like to see the glass half full - - - keep those toes crossed.*

*Hugs,*

*Allie*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOOH I just found them on Petfinder and I would give anything to be able to adopt them. They are both gorgeous and sound like they have the sweetest personalities. I really, really wish I could give them a home


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So precious! :wub: Sisters - what a great find!

Here's the link: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Providence, RI | Prissy+Gigi in NY

Here's a pic:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you, Marsha - I didn't know how to get the link.

Allie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This thread should be placed in the "Rescue" forum - can someone move it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh they are so beautiful.:wub::wub: And they're right up in Rhinebeck only about an hour and change out of the city. (sigh)


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

They look like they were very well cared for. Such a sad situation to have to give up your babies. I hope that someone can give them the wonderful home that they deserve. :wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> So precious! :wub: Sisters - what a great find!
> 
> Here's the link: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Providence, RI | Prissy+Gigi in NY
> 
> ...



Hmmm, now one of these little girls is of particular interest to me but I just cannot figure out why...:innocent:... JK! I'm sure they will find a perfect home, how can they lose when one has such a wonderful name!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been thinking about these fluffs all day since you posted about them, Allie. Oh I would be up there in a heartbeat if I could. Where I live right now, I can't have any more pets but honestly, if I could, I would be sending that adoption application in as fast as I could! I hope they find a wonderful home soon.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I do hope that someone can and will take them - I agree, they look like they were/are taken good care of.

If I didn't have other issues going on, I could and would, happily take them. I'm going to inquire if, I can somehow "sponsor" them.

Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just spoke with Rowie (the person in charge of the rescue) - she said that "Joan" is the foster mother for these two babies - and they are DELIGHTFUL, sweet and kind. Joan is an angel also, for caring for these two fluffs.

Rowie did say that they were still available for adoption. I assured her that Maltese lovers/owners were a special group of people - I also told her that we have the link on this site for them.

My fingers are crossed , that somebody here, will be able to give them a good home.

Allie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> I just spoke with Rowie (the person in charge of the rescue) - she said that "Joan" is the foster mother for these two babies - and they are DELIGHTFUL, sweet and kind. Joan is an angel also, for caring for these two fluffs.
> 
> Rowie did say that they were still available for adoption. I assured her that Maltese lovers/owners were a special group of people - I also told her that we have the link on this site for them.
> 
> ...


That's great of you, Allie! :Flowers 2:
What gorgeous girls! I hope they find a home soon.

Maybe someone on SM can adopt them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You have no idea how badly I want to pick up the phone right now and call their foster mom


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They look so precious,too bad I have 5 already...
I stopped at our local animal shelter yesterday ,they have so many I want to take home... They had a male Pom,about 2 years old and blind. He's adorable they're trying to find him a home. If you know anyone who'd be interested,he's not pictured oon the site though.
Here's their link. They're having a hard time keeping open... I think I need to do this post as a thread in Rescues...

Henry County Humane Society


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh. These 2 are darling. I hope they find a wonderful home. I agree....they look like they came from a loving home and were cared for.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> *I did it - I put in an application. *
> 
> *My heart says yes, yes, yes - we have the room, the help and the finances - one problem, I sort of have a really bad foot - as in, maybe I’ll lose it - so, if you think of it, please keep me in your thoughts - just until I triumph this "hump" -*
> 
> ...


:w00t: These girls must have really gotten into your heart! I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

I hope your foot situation resolves soon. Maybe your fuffs can be your sevice doggies. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What's going on here????? Am I late to every party? So Allie.....you're getting two more maltese?? They look like very well cared for kids - there must be a story for these precious babies to be in rescue....

I hope you get them, they need you. Lucy needs them :thumbsup::innocent:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Best of luck in the adoption...Hopefully you'll get those two precious
fluffs.:wub:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Good luck Allie and may God bless you a million times over for opening your hearts to these girls. I hope they have a forever home with you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

they are so precious!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Two sisters, in RI, three years of age - they are on petfinders. A friend called me telling me about them. I cannot have any more fluffs -
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads-up
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

So happy for you and the girls! Road trip! Wish I were closer I'd volenteer to assist you in procurment. 

Care to share the foot situation? It sounds VERY serious.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

The A Team said:


> What's going on here????? Am I late to every party? So Allie.....you're getting two more maltese?? They look like very well cared for kids - there must be a story for these precious babies to be in rescue....
> 
> I hope you get them, they need you. Lucy needs them :thumbsup::innocent:


Pat,

I hope to G-d that someone will be able to provide for them - I was NOT in the market (I say that in a very loving way) for fluffs.

I do have the room and the ability to provide an excellent home for them - but, really, I hope that someone that has the physical capacity to care for the, trumps our application.

Barron loves everyone, people, dogs and nature - Lucy, one the other hand, can be bossy, bossy, bossy - so we'll see - G-d has a plan, I'll just follow along.:huh:

I have ALWAYS been very physical, so this foot thing is driving me mad - It’ll work out - life always has a way of working out.

Didn't you say that you had a king size bed - - - :thumbsup:

~Allie


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> So happy for you and the girls! Road trip! Wish I were closer I'd volenteer to assist you in procurment.
> 
> Care to share the foot situation? It sounds VERY serious.


Oh Marsha - you're too kind, honestly it's nothing that I care to talk about. I brought it up - because this is my only reservation about the girls. 

So far, I can handle Barron (who was suppose to top out at 10 lbs - and weighs-in at 22) (my husband does 99.9 percent of his walking, Morphine helps me provide the other 1 percent) - Lucy-Lu is easy - she zips around the yard in the play area - whereas Barron needs hard, heavy exercise, or he's not a happy guy.

I have live-in help and I have the "Annies" - friends of animals - it’s a type of service provided by friends and people who love animals here in my area.

Life is good, and everything will work out. I like to look ahead in life - the scenery is far more enchanting . . .

Thank you for your kindness.

Allie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! they are truly adorable and very well cared for. What a strange situation. I am sure whatever happens is the the best. You have a big heart :heart: :tender:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

These girls would be lucky to be welcomed into your home. Your heart compelled you to put in an application, things will work out just as they should! Please keep us updated.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Two sisters, in RI, three years of age - they are on petfinders. A friend called me telling me about them. I cannot have any more fluffs -
> 
> Just wanted to give you the heads-up
> 
> ...


Oh Allie, I just adore you!!! Tommorow will surely take care of itself :thumbsup: and I have everything crossed.

Lots of hugs to you!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know they were tugging at my heart strings,that's for sure.Even Al said they were adorable and wouldn't be on Petfinder long....
He says once he retires and we get to Florida,we can foster fluffs. Right now it's hard w/ our house for sale. We ask the realtor not to tell people we have 5 dogs or they'd freak. we keep it pretty close to operating room clean,so no one realizes how many we have. Even the realtor didn't know until we told him. I have friends w/ dog allergies that say they have no symptoms when they come to our house.
I keep up on it since I have allergies so I figure if I don't have symptoms,it should be ok. If I get a little itchy eye,it's bath time!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Allie, all of toes are crossed over here that this all works out for the best. You have the best attitude!!! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hugs for you and for the little fluffs! :grouphug: Will anxiously await news!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How wonderful of you, but please make sure to take care of yourself too! Sometimes we forget how important we are! Hoping your foot can heal and be restored to good health for you.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Allie,
I don't know you but you sound like you have a huge heart. Best of luck with your foot and if you get the malts I bet their love will help you get through this. 
Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My Gosh!.. these two babies are not far from us...Rhinebeck is only about 35-40 mins from where we live! 

That are sooooooooooo cute! If we can help in any way, let me know.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending you hugs and well wishes, Allie.
What a mighty spirit you have! 
We are all rooting for you.

And please keep us posted on the two girls.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg !! those girls are beautiful .. and im sure they will be loved n cared for in your house .. regarding ur foot , pls pls take care of it .. hugs !!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG they are adorable and I LOVE the fact that they must stay together. I so wished I could but I have 5 already


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word on the application, Allie?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I will get back to all of you, I promise. Today, is a tough day. I thought about spreading Nicholas and Emily's ashes today - I'm glad it rained, because it gave another day with them.

I dunno, there are times I wonder if I am worthily of having Barron and Lucy - let alone two more. 

Sometimes, I can barely control my tears thinking about Nicholas. Is that fair to have such an unstable person (I ought to be able to put this into perspective, like an adult) to care for two little fluffs - I just don’t know.

This will pass - but for now, I grieve.

Allie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh allie of course its understandable for you to grieve . And of course you are more than worthy of having lucy and barron , it is evident how much you love them , and im pretty sure any other number of fluffs that has the luck to fall on ur lap will be greatful ! hugs ma!!!!


Sandcastles said:


> I will get back to all of you, I promise. Today, is a tough day. I thought about spreading Nicholas and Emily's ashes today - I'm glad it rained, because it gave another day with them.
> 
> I dunno, there are times I wonder if I am worthily of having Barron and Lucy - let alone two more.
> 
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> I will get back to all of you, I promise. Today, is a tough day. I thought about spreading Nicholas and Emily's ashes today - I'm glad it rained, because it gave another day with them.
> 
> I dunno, there are times I wonder if I am worthily of having Barron and Lucy - let alone two more.
> 
> ...


Allie, oh how I just adore you. And trust me, I know that grief. Oh after Kara passed, and it was a good bit after, I would hold her toys and bed in my arms, and cry my eyes out. Trust me, I ache everyday for Flakey, Tina Marie and Kara. But guess what, that is not unstable. I always say for every tear we shed, for every ache we feel in our hearts, and I know it's a PAINFUL ache, it just reflects how much the babies were and are still loved, and oh we both know, they are so deserving of that.

Oh let those tears flow for Nicholas, it's the greatest sign of love and it's expected. There are 3 huge holes in my heart, one for my Flakey, one for Tina Marie, and oh the latest one, so deep my Kara. 

Please don't think that is unstable, if only all would love their fur-babies in the special way that you do.

Hubby and I always talk about each of our 3 at the bridge and boy do we miss them. 

Oh hugs to you Allie, huge hugs.

Christine


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hugged the container w/ my fluff's ashes and cried too. WE all love our fluffs so much and the pain so deep,very few could understand...Only a true animal lover can know the depth of pain we feel.
You're special to them as well as we on SM. Continued health and healing to you dear one and your fluffs.


----------

